#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Modellen gezocht voor een spectaculaire modeshow van Dasonia!

## Dasonia Fashion

Modellen gezocht voor een spectaculaire modeshow van Dasonia!
Voor deze grote modeshow zijn we op zoek naar minimaal 15 modellen die goed kunnen lopen en poseren. Tijdens deze modeshow zullen de geselecteerde modellen voornamelijk avond- en galajurken dragen.
Bij interesse, stuur dan snel jouw portfolio (close-up gezicht, profiel foto, en fullbody shot) op naar [email protected] en wie weet selecteren wij jou wel als model!
Bij vragen, stuur een mail naar [email protected]
Vereisten:
- Lengte 1,70 m of langer
- Kledingmaat: Small

----------

